# A silent roar !!!!!!!!



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Wanna check out my teeth ???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Teeth  You can see what he's had for breakfast


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Fantastic pic 

Ian


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely picture chris look at those back paws???
havent seen any pictures lately of your raggies especially charlie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice teeth!!!!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

grief what a set of teeth!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You wouldn't want to argue with him! 


Fantastic picture x


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

That pic, made me laugh. lol

What big teeth you have !


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> lovely picture chris look at those back paws???
> havent seen any pictures lately of your raggies especially charlie


HI Jenny.lol the Raggies spend most of the day sleeping as their awake all night causing havoc lol....ill get a couple of pics done today for you Jenny..best wishes......Chris.


----------

